# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  تبدیل اعداد اعشاری به حروف

## reza_moridi

دوستان عزیز
من نیاز به یک برنامه برای تبدیل یک عدداعشاری به حروف دارم اگرکسی داردلطفادراینجاقراردهدتاه  مه استفاده کنند.
مثال:15/18   هیجده وپانزده صدم

----------


## alidll

با سلام به دوستان
اینکه خیلی ساده است . شاید در عرض یک ساعت بتونی بنویسیش.
من خودم یک همچین برنامه ای رو نه اعشاری بلکه اعداد صحیح رو نوشتم در عرض دو ساعت . مثل :
115253 = صد و پانزده هزار و دویست و پنجاه و سه .
منتها اول باید الگوریتمش رو روی کاغذ پیاده کنی و بعد به راحتی اونو بنویسی.
حقیقتش فعلا نه وقت و نه امکان نوشتن برنامه ندارم وگرنه حتما برات می نوشتم .
موفق باشی :موفق:

----------


## reza_moridi

دوست عزیزمن نیازبه اون دارم خودم هم می دونم که میشه نوشت چراکاری راکه دیگران انجام داده اند دوباره انجام بدهم

----------


## pinacle

از unit زیر .. نوشته آقای حدیدیان استفاده کن!

----------

